# Tank



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Tank got suspensed for 8 weeks by the NFL.

The Bear"s ownership should add another 8. It is time to restore some respect and morality to the NFL.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

280IM said:


> Tank got suspensed for 8 weeks by the NFL.
> 
> The Bear"s ownership should add another 8. It is time to restore some respect and morality to the NFL.


I agree. Although, the recent suspensions by the new commish are a much needed improvement from Tagliabue's weak reign!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> 280IM said:
> 
> 
> > Tank got suspensed for 8 weeks by the NFL.
> ...


There are some much needed improvement being made,but a good house cleaning and throw the trash out will make for a better run house and one that smells much better.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

280IM said:


> Tank got suspensed for 8 weeks by the NFL.
> 
> The Bear"s ownership should add another 8. It is time to restore some respect and morality to the NFL.


i think 8 games is a little harsh, he's paid his debt to society, but he has had brushes with the law before, so maybe 8 isn't too horrible. the only way i would understand the bears adding another 8 would be if he has another conviction, since willie b posey's death tank hasn't had issues, and im getting the idea that posey was partially wat was gettin tank in trouble


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

"im getting the idea that posey was partially wat was gettin tank in trouble"

He got his self into trouble,he is an adult,or an adult thug, what ever. You are reasonable for your own actions!! There are many good and honest players in the NFL and then there is the ghetto trash. It is thier choice. Most of them have been to college and should know right from wrong. Posey or gang or what ever he made his choice. There is a pro bowl,may be there should be a Thug Bowl for the ghetto thugs.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Its a privlage to play in the NFL, not a right...The commisioner is making a statement loud and clear...You do the crime you do the time...


----------

